# new 125 gal tank :)



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

Omg im so excited my bf got me a 125gal fish tank for vday! Its so overwhelming I have a 30 gal right now its fresh water im thinkin of makin my 125 a salt water I really hope I can handle a tank this massive! Im kinda scared to invest in it and not do a good job any advise on a tank this size?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A bigger tank is more stable, actually should be a bit easier to work with. SW can get really expensive really fast though, particularly if you want a reef tank w/corals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Do a fresh water and you can get clown loaches for the 125 gallon tank. They are funny fish. You can also have plecos with them as well.

I have three clown loaches and two plecos living in the 55 gallon tank that I have. I will be upgrading in a few years when I get the money to upgrade.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Definitely do saltwater if you can afford it. After the initial cost of the equipment and the live rock (you need about 1 pound per gallon, and it can cost $2.50 to $10 a pound), then the maintenance costs go down to about the same as freshwater. The only recurring cost, is the salt mix. 

I checked this book out from the public library. It has a checklist on page 20 with everything you need to set up a marine aquarium.
http://www.amazon.com/New-Marine-Aquarium-Step-Step/dp/1890087521


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Do what you want with the tank. Everybody will tell you what they would do with it, but it's your tank. This is an opportunity to do marine, or to keep big fish, or to keep lots and lots and lots of small fish.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

High tech planted tank! 200+ cardinals would be stunning.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Do what would make you happy to look at it many times a day .. But think about it for a while until you make ur mind up. Then do lots and lots of research so you can do it right!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Do what you want with the tank. Everybody will tell you what they would do with it, but it's your tank. This is an opportunity to do marine, or to keep big fish, or to keep lots and lots and lots of small fish.


Agree. I would have some huge fancy goldfish but not everyone would want to "waste" a big tank on goldfish. What do you like?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

grogan said:


> High tech planted tank! 200+ cardinals would be stunning.


That would be so cool. Someday I'd like to do something like this...


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

I honestly don’t know what I really like!! I know I like angel fish I think they are really pretty. I am going to have a while b4 I get any fish in it. First I have to wait till I move in may, and me and my mother are going to build a new stand for it. I want to have shelves under it and over it with enough space over it to have the lights build into the top and lights on the sides and where all the pumps and everything are hidden. I’m so excited and scared at the same time. It came with about 20 decoration and that’s all marina life looking stuff so well see....... I do want advise on what ppl think bc I feel like its over my head. Most the fish ppl talk about on here I have to google and I learn a lot by just doing that. I only have platys and mollys


----------



## kurka (Jan 2, 2012)

are u sayin 1 pd of live rock ger gal? my lps dont even have most the stuff I would need.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I think your new tank is big enough for angelfish if that's what you want


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

kurka said:


> are u sayin 1 pd of live rock ger gal? my lps dont even have most the stuff I would need.


Correct. Yes you'll probably have to special order it. The beginning start up costs for salt are quite high. Depending on where you live, as Bmlbytes mentioned live rock can cost $2.50 to $10 a pound. So on the low end thats $312.50 to $1250 on the high end. You may be able to look at local online classifieds for a deal, or even "dead rock" for cheap. It will take awhile longer though to get dead rock alive again though, and during this process many dead organisms on it will rot away causing ammonia spikes so you dont want fish during it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can do half live rock, and half "dry rock". The dry rock is the same stuff as live rock, without all the beneficial bacteria, algaes, and creatures on it. Mixing them you can turn the dry rock into live rock, but it will take a month or two, and will make the room it's in smell bad. A bit of Purple Up will help with that process.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

If I had a 125 gallon tank I would put 5 clown loaches in it and 2 plecos


----------

